# UberSelect Launching in San Antonio Tonight



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone else going to be doing UberSelect in SA? We got "inspected" yesterday and the message that it's launching tonight today. When they first announced it, they didn't have the rates yet so I looked up Austin figuring the rates would be comparable. I'm pleasantly surprised (doesn't happen often with Uber) as they are higher than Austin.

Base Fare - $5
Per Mile - $2.75
Per Minute - $0.35
Min Fare - $10

The ouch factor is that they're taking 28% as opposed to 20% which I find utterly ridiculous, but I know that's the way it is across all the markets with this option and they do the same with XL. It still makes it more worth it to drive. I'm wondering how much of a demand there will really be here for it, though. I'm sure the Alamo Heights folks will love it, but not sure about the rest of SA except for special occasions. Hopefully more out of towners will take advantage of it.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

What more do you get with select as oppose to x?

Nevermind I see. Wish that was in CT.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm sure it will be everywhere eventually. Apparently, there's been some glitch with the launch because it was supposed to happen an hour and half ago and the rider app still only shows X and XL.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Uber Select launching in Milwaukee Today!


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Houston is launching it as well. I wish it would come to Dallas. Just saw Uberman's recent video and it's launching in OKC, too! When did a Kia Optima become a luxury car?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^^^^ Hahaha right 
where's the list of cars at?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Problem with Uber, every market the vehicles differ and so do the year requirements. I think in Asia, a Toyota Corolla qualifies for UberBlack. But here stateside, my loaded Ford Fusion is only on the X platform. 


Bart McCoy said:


> ^^^^^^ Hahaha right
> where's the list of cars at?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I was also surprised that there wasn't one single Buick on the list. The Buick Enclave is a luxury SUV that should qualify for XL and Select. It has more bells and whistles than my BMW 7 series. Here's the list of cars for San Antonio.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

You can get 09 Mercedes for $15k. Whats the most economical option on the list do you think?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I was also surprised that there wasn't one single Buick on the list. The Buick Enclave is a luxury SUV that should qualify for XL and Select. It has more bells and whistles than my BMW 7 series. Here's the list of cars for San Antonio.


Exactly. I was thinking about getting one of those hoping it would fly on Black/SUV/XL and eventually select. They say it's on a case by case basis. I'm not buying a vehicle so you can tell me no.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We were already looking at it because we still have 4 kids at home and need something that seats 6 and the used ones aren't that much and I'm tired of driving a suburban so if it doesn't fly, so be it, but it's still my preference over the other ones like it. I want to fit us all in, but I don't want to drive a bus anymore. It would definitely pass for XL, but who knows about Select. Buick has several luxury vehicles, but not one Buick is on the list which is really wonky, but then again, Uber is famous for wonky.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I was also surprised that there wasn't one single Buick on the list. The Buick Enclave is a luxury SUV that should qualify for XL and Select. It has more bells and whistles than my BMW 7 series. Here's the list of cars for San Antonio.


no Kias on that list
wonder how Uber get his Kia for select


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> no Kias on that list
> wonder how Uber get his Kia for select


Right?


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

I had a Lyft passenger comment they use Lyft because the list of Uber offerings is becoming too complicated. They're adding more and more tiers of vehicles, and replacing what used to be UberX with "classier / cleaner / newer / etc" cars that are now the same rates as the old UberX rates. I responded that apparently the quality of UberX has deteriorated to the point that it's now a bottom level service, with more pay (and better expectations?) going to the tiers above it.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> no Kias on that list
> wonder how Uber get his Kia for select


Funny. Lists an Hummer H3 with a suggested year model of 2013. Didn't they quit making those in 2010?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Had a pax tell me today about UberPop in Europe. It's the bottom line Uber there, below UberX by 30%. He said it's crappy cars and anyone can drive. Sound familiar?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Houston is launching it as well. I wish it would come to Dallas. Just saw Uberman's recent video and it's launching in OKC, too! When did a Kia Optima become a luxury car?


I think it is...in Haiti.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Had a pax tell me today about UberPop in Europe. It's the bottom line Uber there, below UberX by 30%. He said it's crappy cars and anyone can drive. Sound familiar?


I guess here it'll be called 'UberPoop.' That's where the UberX rates were when I quit.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Anyone else going to be doing UberSelect in SA? We got "inspected" yesterday and the message that it's launching tonight today. When they first announced it, they didn't have the rates yet so I looked up Austin figuring the rates would be comparable. I'm pleasantly surprised (doesn't happen often with Uber) as they are higher than Austin.
> 
> Base Fare - $5
> Per Mile - $2.75
> ...


So how did it go?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's been good thus far. Still not a lot of people know about it just yet. Hoping that things pick up as the word spreads.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I guess here it'll be called 'UberPoop.' That's where the UberX rates were when I quit.


POST # 18 / @DriverJ : ♤♡♢♧ ROAR!

Do they provide complimentary TP,
Handi-Wipes and Eau d'UBER air freshener?
And fresh Underoos for the Lil' Tykes?

Wait, I smell a FIAT lawsuit enroute to 
Asshat LLC HQ.!


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> It's been good thus far. Still not a lot of people know about it just yet. Hoping that things pick up as the word spreads.


Gotta be better than X. Can you repost the vehicle list?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, the only downside is that you have to also take X fares. Here's the list again for San Antonio.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Yes, the only downside is that you have to also take X fares. Here's the list again for San Antonio.


Won't let me open it. Hmmm.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's a PDF file. I converted it to two JPGs, see if that helps.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> It's a PDF file. I converted it to two JPGs, see if that helps.


It did. Thanks. I don't know why that list varies from market to market.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't either and the fact that not all luxury cars are on the list, but some (like a Suburban) are is even more puzzling.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's the list from OKC.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Problem with Uber, every market the vehicles differ and so do the year requirements. I think in Asia, a Toyota Corolla qualifies for UberBlack. But here stateside, my loaded Ford Fusion is only on the X platform.


^^^
Yeh, and my 2014 CLA250 Mercedes would only be Uber X.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> It's been good thus far. Still not a lot of people know about it just yet. Hoping that things pick up as the word spreads.


That's what it was like for me when I started Plus in LA. It is comparable to your Select except .40 per mile and Über's 25% cut. Plus seems to be picking up in LA, and I have also learned when and where to post up. It's not like X in that I do not need dead zones to play the guarantee game. It is dead for me sometimes in hotspots. So far I am averaging just about 1 rider per hour without trying too hard. There have been nights with no fares at all, but the guarantee makes those nights worthwhile too.

I ask passengers why they choose Plus. Three answers I have received are 1. Need more leg room 2. Better car for date night 3. Whoever' closest X or Plus doesn't matter. I also recieve requests from rich neighborhoods because either x won't drive that far into the hills, and they likely default to Plus anyway. The other day I had a trip request 15 minutes away. No problem for me. The $10 minimum makes it worth it to me, and I know the trip will likely be $20+ just to drive them into the city.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh, and my 2014 C250 Mercedes would only be Uber X.


That blows. Uberman says his Kia Optima was chosen for UberSelect. It's not even on the list.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

In Vegas, if and when Uber ever comes here, all UberX cars will have to have machine gun ports in the doors and a poisonous gas air filtration system.
Taxi drivers here can get awfully pushy.


----------

